# High-rise suburbs



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

One of the biggest: São Paulo


----------



## doady (May 23, 2004)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Most of Mississauga is your typical North American suburb.


According to Emporis, Mississauga has 216 buildings with 12 storeys or more. A typical North American suburb indeed.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

wow, even to a New Yorker, Sao Paulo is jaw-dropping.


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

tadeu said:


> One of the biggest: São Paulo


but it isn't a sub-urb?


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> Back in the 60s-70s, "commieblock" style high-rise suburbs were very common throughout Toronto.



Since we are supposed to be somewhat savy architecture and urban design people, can we stop refering to anything built in the slab-sided, rectilinear fashion as "commieblocks". Very little (if any) of those apartment buildings built at the time in Toronto resemble them...either functionally or aesthetically.

The true current version of commieblocks are those horrid "new towns" you see in Hong Kong. They are just pure evil.




KGB


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Why are they evil?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

KGB said:


> Since we are supposed to be somewhat savy architecture and urban design people, can we stop refering to anything built in the slab-sided, rectilinear fashion as "commieblocks". Very little (if any) of those apartment buildings built at the time in Toronto resemble them...either functionally or aesthetically.
> 
> The true current version of commieblocks are those horrid "new towns" you see in Hong Kong. They are just pure evil.
> 
> ...


What's evil about them. The quality of living in these areas are pretty good.


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

KGB said:


> Since we are supposed to be somewhat savy architecture and urban design people, can we stop refering to anything built in the slab-sided, rectilinear fashion as "commieblocks". Very little (if any) of those apartment buildings built at the time in Toronto resemble them...either functionally or aesthetically.
> 
> The true current version of commieblocks are those horrid "new towns" you see in Hong Kong. They are just pure evil.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't consider them evil...they're just massive,but living in them surely isn't so bad!!actually,IMO a lot of toronto looks similar to HK or moscow with its commieblock(toronto has certainly the most commies in NA)


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

KGB said:


> Since we are supposed to be somewhat savy architecture and urban design people, can we stop refering to anything built in the slab-sided, rectilinear fashion as "commieblocks". Very little (if any) of those apartment buildings built at the time in Toronto resemble them...either functionally or aesthetically.


Why do you think I put brackets around it?

Anyway, I disagree, communist apartment blocks of that era certainly do tend share similiar aesthetics with our apartment blocks. The only real differences are that the Eastern European ones tend to be more horizontal, and on a larger scale.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

KGB said:


> Since we are supposed to be somewhat savy architecture and urban design people, can we stop refering to anything built in the slab-sided, rectilinear fashion as "commieblocks". Very little (if any) of those apartment buildings built at the time in Toronto resemble them...either functionally or aesthetically.
> 
> The true current version of commieblocks are those horrid "new towns" you see in Hong Kong. They are just pure evil.
> KGB


Have you visited Hong Kong? If so, you'd know that many of those "evil" buildings are actually pretty nice places to live. 

Regardless, you argue about people generalizing about Toronto, then you generalize about Hong Kong.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milan, Gallaratese district























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15550389#post15550389


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

How did you get that view on Microsoft Visual earth? I can't .


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Optimus-Prime said:


> Back in the 60s-70s, "commieblock" style high-rise suburbs were very common throughout Toronto. Many high-rises are still constructed in suburbs today, albeit in a more organic fashion.
> 
> (this particular development is actually an example of urban "renewal" in the inner-city, but same idea as those in the burbs)
> 
> ...


looks like eastern Europe


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

yep we have many of them...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I kind of live in a high rise suburb 

(though I'm in a small building)


----------



## noob(but not really) (Feb 3, 2007)

doady said:


> According to Emporis, Mississauga has 216 buildings with 12 storeys or more. A typical North American suburb indeed.


Despite that, most of it is infact typical.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

true however you notice some differences...

-you see a ton of buses around
- decent pedestrian traffic here and there
- decent density here and there


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Amsterdam:
















Utrecht:


----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Cool so far my heighest votes goto Sao Paulo, and Hong Kong!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yuen Long, New Territories Hong Kong in 2005. One of the more backwater New Towns of Hong Kong that needs urban renewal. Also popular with labour-class immigrants with its relatively affordable housing market. Taken by me; Yuen Long is also my hometown.


----------



## SheistbugzzNY (Mar 11, 2007)

In new york and new jersey there are any big towns( small cities) likenew rochelle, white plains, newark, with population of 200.000-300,000 people in em. towers upto 50 feet and higher. and there ar a lot of construction n these towns nowadays. and there are many smaller cities at around 100,000.


----------

